# Keyboard case



## Andronicus (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm planning a case for my wife's electric keyboard and also two tall boxes for use as a stand. Probably all from ply. I was wondering what would be the best type of joint to use on a large wooden box (140cm long). I suspect dovetail would be best - but it would be a heck of a lot to cut! I have a router and I have looked at jigs but if I understand them properly they seem geared for small projects.

Can anyone advise?


Cheers

A


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

dovetail would be strongest..... but a simple box joint would work....
Pocket screws would work too............


----------



## Andronicus (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi there,

Thanks for the tip--I'd not really looked into using pocket screw joints before. A box joint would be less fiddly but would still need a lot of cutting. For a big project like this I'd really want to find a quick and accurate way to cut the joints on a kind of 'conveyor-belt' system...

Cheers


A


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

Pocket screws..... Just pick up one of the Kreg jigs........ I Just picked up the R3 to make some faceframes..........


----------

